# Affichage vitesse instantanée



## jimihendrix (29 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour,
Nouveau possesseur d'une apple watch, j'ai couru hier avec et impossible d'afficher sur activités la vitesse instantanée sur mon écran principal, indispensable pour moi....
Pouvez-vous me dire où est le réglage dans Activités ?

Merci.


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2019)

Sur ton iPhone application Watch: exercice / vue exercices / personnalise ton affichage


----------



## jimihendrix (14 Mars 2019)

Merci de ton retour mais j'avais déjà accédé à cet endroit. Je sélectionne quoi ensuite ?


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2019)




----------

